# ToughMan, BadAss Competitions



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

The next 2 Friday evenings I'm attending these fights, I just love these things, the will power these fighters have are second to none.

They only last 3 rounds, but you might have to fight 3 times during the night, its a process of elimination.......I can't wait 

You get fighters of all types, boxers, kick boxers, and even a few bar room fighters......:lol: Usually the guys with some fighting background advance further, but I've seen some tough bar room brawlers as well.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Is it on TV?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

No, not these fights Rage.
There are Toughman fights on FX.

Tonights fights were wonderful, these kids were fighting their hearts out for a purse of $4000.00.......thats it!

I can't wait till next Friday to see the finals.


----------

